# Tips w/ A "Catch"+Rich Lawyers



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Story 1. Had a trucker the other day get in and say "I have to be at XYZ in 20 minutes, I'll tip 20% if you do that."

Of course, the GPS said something like 50 minutes but the idiot apparently doesn't understand how time and distance relate to each other. It was stop and go traffic, red light/green light nonsense that I knew was inevitable. Even zipping around cars means you'll still be stopped the next couple blocks and be just a cars length ahead of the people you juts passed. 

Put in the effort for the shit base pay and it was stressful and managed to shave off about 10 minutes. Of course, because I didn't meet his "deadline", he has a guilt-free reason to not tip. Not a single dollar. Nobody should ever put a "stipulation" on giving a tip. If you don't want to tip, just shut the **** up and don't tip.

Story 2. Had a couple businessmen take a 2.5 hour trip to the airport. Was about $88 for me. They discussed business and their salaries with each other/clients. Both made $200-$400/k yearly. Was excited for potentially the biggest tip I've gotten..$20? Dream on. $10? No. $5? Not even. $1? Nah. They had a perfectly clean new car, used my phone charger but not a slight show of consideration. Sometimes I wish these assholes got stuck in the ghetto 2004 minivan with a 20 year old ukraine kid that looks beat up like I get at night when I take Uber for their long trip.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Then you have the average people who are probably working paycheck to paycheck who always seem to tip. Because things like an Uber are a "luxury" and they appreciate you for that.

The rich ones abuse it because that's what rich people do, and the people who don't drive who take it daily feel the need not to tip because they pay for it every day.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> They had a perfectly clean new car.


Why are you using a new car for UberX?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

People freaking suck donkey balls.

Don't worry, all the cheap shitheels who don't tip will be contracting severe cases of Elephant Herpes, which is 1,000 more intense and more painful than regular human herpes. 

Hopefully the hideous lesions will also travel to their brains and they'll suffer debilitating cases of Herpes Brain Dementia.

I honestly pray for this to happen to non-tippers....whatever the worst, most painful and excruciatingly vile condition is, they need to be struck with it. NOW.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Don't worry, all the cheap shitheels who don't tip will be contracting severe cases of Elephant Herpes, which is 1,000 more intense and more painful than regular human herpes.


And elephants are a terrible lay. The elephant herp ain't even worth it.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Then you have the average people who are probably working paycheck to paycheck who always seem to tip. Because things like an Uber are a "luxury" and they appreciate you for that.
> 
> The rich ones abuse it because that's what rich people do, and the people who don't drive who take it daily feel the need not to tip because they pay for it every day.


If i were rich, I would tip.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Why are you using a new car for UberX?


dont worry it won't be a new car for much longer


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Late model , not new as in low miles 

Had a $5 tip from a food stamper+40 hour a week worker on a $6 trip. Trickle up economics baby.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Joshua J said:


> Story 1. Had a trucker the other day get in and say "I have to be at XYZ in 20 minutes, I'll tip 20% if you do that."
> 
> Of course, the GPS said something like 50 minutes but the idiot apparently doesn't understand how time and distance relate to each other. It was stop and go traffic, red light/green light nonsense that I knew was inevitable. Even zipping around cars means you'll still be stopped the next couple blocks and be just a cars length ahead of the people you juts passed.
> 
> ...


I thought a Divorce Lawyer offered you $200.00 for dash cam footage to make his case . . .



dctcmn said:


> And elephants are a terrible lay. The elephant herp ain't even worth it.


I dont even want to know if this is possible . . .


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> If i were rich, I would tip.


If I was rich, I would be driven by my chauffeur in my Rolls Royce! 
'Eff getting into an Uber.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Joshua J said:


> Had a trucker the other day get in and say *"I have to be at XYZ in 20 minutes, I'll tip 20% if you do that."*


Pax that give demands/blackmail/or put a carrot on a string become pedestrians. I do not tolerate these high horse attitudes.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a regular guy I drive to and from the airport. Where he lives (on an island) means I have as many dead miles in this trip as paid miles. And sometimes the traffic is so bad the hour long trip becomes two. 

Today was special. The Vice President is vacationing on the island and we expected delays so he wanted to get off the island and to the airport ahead of air force 2 

It’s a $30 ride and he routinely tips $40. Today I got an extra $10. (Thank you Mike Pence)

I only did two other rides today one was $20 Plus a $10 tip and the other was a $40 ride with a $10 tip. 

So one rich guy, two young people going home after spring break and a single gal visiting mom

And they all theee tipped

Tips are becoming a bigger and bigger part of my pay. I don’t wait for them, I work for them


----------

